# I want more chicks!!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hah my local feed store has finally started carrying chicks. They have polish ones right now and I want some SO bad! But my husband let me get silkies and he said no more birds that "just take up real estate" 

Bummer because they would have been amazing to watch walk around. If only the states minimum was less than six I'd sneak a few into the brooder! Haha


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I hate it when they put a limit like that. =( Maybe you could find someone to buddy up with you being limit is 6? Is there any fur & feather swaps your way or the adopt a pet day at Tractor Supply? Trying to think of some options for ya. Never know when a chick will find its way out of the blue into the coop ...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ugh I will never get polish again. I dont know why but I have 2 brown laced polish that keep getting picked on by the others. I have to keep them in their own brooder just so their feather can grow back. From what I read Polish tend to get picked on.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

My polish stand there own I have one that likes to explore the small polish cockerel is about 4th on the pecking order of 8 cockerels he is above 2x aracarna, a silkie, and a maran cockerel and they are twice the size of him and he is so friendly and not aggressive towards me he's a canny lad.


----------

